# Pressemitteilung 09/06 DAV



## Anglerboard-Team (5. Mai 2006)

*PRESSEMITTEILUNG DAV
Nr. 09/2006
*

Berlin, 3. Mai 2006


*Ein Gespenst geht um in Europa*


Vom 21. bis 23. April 2006 fand in Slowenien die diesjährige Generalversammlung der European Anglers Alliance (EAA) statt. Diese 1994 gegründete Allianz vereinigt gegenwärtig 17 Staaten und 24 Anglerorganisationen mit mehr als fünf Millionen Mitgliedern.

Die EAA wird zwischen den Generalversammlungen durch einen Vorstand geleitet, dem der Präsident, der Schatzmeister und die Vorsitzenden der vier Regionen (Nord, Süd, West und Zentral) angehören. Seit der EAA-Gründung traten immer mal wieder Probleme der form- und fristgemäßen Einberufung der Generalversammlungen, bei der Abgabe der Finanzberichte usw. auf. Diese wurden aber immer durch das gemeinsame Ziel und den Willen der zielführenden Arbeit überwunden. 

Im April 2005 wurde in Dänemark mit Bernard Breton ein neuer Präsident gewählt, der vieles anpackte, reformierte und wohl auch dem einen oder anderen dabei auf die Füße trat. Natürlich konnten er und der übrige Vorstand nicht in einem Jahr alle Wünsche zur Änderung von Struktur und Satzung umsetzen. Dies „gefiel“ offensichtlich einigen nicht – und man konstruierte den Mangel an Möglichkeiten, die notwendigen Veränderungen durch den Vorstand in einer demokratischen Weise herzustellen.

Wer, wenn nicht die Generalversammlung als höchstes Organ der EAA hätte die Legitimation gehabt, auf demokratischer Grundlage die notwendigen weiteren Schritte auf den Weg zur bringen?

Stattdessen lief eine in allen Einzelheiten zuvor am Mittagstisch lauthals verkündete Inszenierung ab. Dazu lehnten Vertreter aus England die Tagesordnung ab, dann legte ein Vorstandsmitglied seine Funktion nieder. Nach weiterem vorbereitetem Hin und Her folgte ihm ein zweites Vorstandsmitglied. Damit schien dann der Restvorstand mit drei Personen (der Schatzmeister war rechtzeitig vor der Generalversammlung zurückgetreten, sodass er auch keinen Finanzbericht mehr vorlegen konnte) sturmreif geschossen. Programmgemäß kam aus der englischen Fraktion der Misstrauensantrag. Verweise auf die EAA-Satzung halfen nichts, denn sie wurde kurzerhand wegen der angeblichen Macht der Hauptversammlung außer Kraft gesetzt. Es folgte eine teilweise sehr engagiert und emotional geführte Diskussion.

Pikanterweise wurde dabei festgestellt, dass England für 2006 den Mitgliedsbeitrag noch gar nicht bezahlt hatte und gemäß der Satzung deshalb nicht stimmberechtigt war. Da aber nun einmal die Satzung außer Kraft gesetzt war, trug diese Feststellung auch nicht mehr zur Korrektur der Dinge bei, denn der „Regieplan“ musste doch eingehalten werden. 

Den DAV-Vertretern wurde zwischenzeitlich von einem der „Revolutionäre“ mit den Worten gedroht: „Wenn ihr nicht mit Ja stimmt, lauft ihr Gefahr, aus der EAA ausgeschlossen zu werden.“ Doch wir hatten nach wie vor Vertrauen in den dezimierten, aber gewählten Vorstand und die Hoffnung auf eine satzungsgemäße und demokratische Abhaltung der 12. Generalversammlung.

Schließlich folgte die Abstimmung, bei der die Mehrheit der EAA-Mitglieder dem Restvorstand das Vertrauen entzog. Nun, eine Stimme mehr ist schließlich auch die Mehrheit. Danach zog sich der Vorstand zu einer Beratung zurück und beendete anschließend die Generalversammlung. Gemäß der Inszenierung erfolgte der „Vorschlag“, Martin Peter aus der Schweiz zum Interimsvorsitzenden für die nachfolgende Veranstaltung einzusetzen. 

Unter dem Hinweis, dass die EAA ja weiterhin arbeitsfähig gehalten werden müsse und wegen der nunmehr sehr kurzfristig vorzulegenden Dokumente wurde dann ein Interimsvorstand kreiert. Ihm gehören Peter Mohnert vom VDSF als Präsident und je ein Vertreter der Regionen an; die Südregion verzichtete aus Protest gegen die Umgehung der gültigen Satzung und des putschartigen Absetzens des legitimen Vorstandes auf die Benennung eines Vertreters. Auch Ferenc Szalay aus Ungarn, der gewählte Vorsitzende der Zentraleuropa-Region, lehnte eine Mitarbeit ab. Der Interimsvorstand berief schließlich noch für den 6. und 7. Oktober 2006 eine außerordentliche Generalversammlung ein.

In der Zwischenzeit hat der französische Verband beim zuständigen Gericht in Strasbourg Klage gegen das Zustandekommen des Interimsvorstandes eingereicht. Bis zur möglichen juristischen Klärung dieser Angelegenheit geht das Gespenst der EAA mit gespaltenem Kopf in Europa um, und die Verlierer sind mal wieder wir Angler.


P. S.:	Konsequenterweise zog der Vertreter des Anglerverbandes aus Kroatien den zuvor gestellten Aufnahmeantrag zurück.

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

